# Free Sally McNeil



## Medford (Apr 28, 2007)

may her day of freedom come soon.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

Im with you sister.  after that we need to free Scooter Libby


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2007)

What about Sally Fields?


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

What about Dont Stop they got her locked up in Canada.






shes going to be so some dikes bitch.  Maybe we could save some money and send bigdyl


----------



## Medford (Apr 29, 2007)

free Sally McNeil.  who is Scooter Libby? and who is that up above?

ps lonely inmates at Chowchilla need love.  I can't write them all.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 29, 2007)

Who the fuck is Sally McNeil?


----------



## JACKED (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol. Hell why not?


*FREE BERTIL FOX!!!! *

This thread was soooo random.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Free willy!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> What about Dont Stop they got her locked up in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 maybe she got herself locked up here .


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 30, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> maybe she got herself locked up here .



i think its time you let her out!  We have your trailer surrounded don't make the mounties angry


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 30, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Who the fuck is Sally McNeil?



a bodybuilder

http://www.thevalkyrie.com/stories/1misc19/sally.txt


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 30, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> maybe she got herself locked up here .



I'd lock her up.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 1, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> maybe she got herself locked up here .




looks like she escaped no need to send bigdyl


----------



## MCx2 (May 1, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## DontStop (May 1, 2007)

are "y'all" hatin?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 1, 2007)

how could we hate on a innocent, cute little Canadian Girl.  we were concerned


----------



## DontStop (May 1, 2007)

It's weird looking at that picture.
My hair is black now HAHA


----------



## Scarface30 (May 1, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> how could we hate on a innocent, cute little Canadian Girl.  we were concerned



we have a lot more cuties up here!.. a pic like that makes me wish I woulda been able to go out to Alberta this summer lol


----------



## DontStop (May 2, 2007)

Albertan women are the best. that and BC girls


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

Look I already said I was on my way...


----------



## DontStop (May 2, 2007)

Hurry up! Christ...


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

Told you I have to get off work first.

AWOL is no joke


----------



## DontStop (May 2, 2007)

Well when you come, come in the morning so you can bail me out of chem
damn upgrading.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

Ooh, that would have to be on a weekend then...


----------



## DontStop (May 2, 2007)

hmm


----------



## Medford (May 5, 2007)

free Sally McNeil


----------



## Medford (May 2, 2008)

Medford said:


> may her day of freedom come soon.



Sally M McNeil W#62688

Valley State Prison For Women

D1-16-3-UP

PO Box 92

Chowchilla    California  9361O-0092


Minchinchuryu, MySpace


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2008)

I want a free sally mcneil.  Is that the address where I can go pick it up?


----------



## Medford (May 4, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I want a free sally mcneil.  Is that the address where I can go pick it up?




no actually,  you'd go to Fresno on Mondays at the greyhound station cause that's when inmates from cali there get released to

sick that I know that huh


----------

